# just passed a milestone!



## mls26cwru (Oct 14, 2018)

this batch pushes me past a refining milestone a few years ago I would have never thought i would make it to... 2.23 pounds... just over a full kilo of gold :shock: 

thank you guys for all your help along the way!!!

Here's to the next kilo!!


----------



## Shark (Oct 14, 2018)

That is a lot of gold! Congratulations!


----------



## denim (Oct 15, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 15, 2018)

Great looking gold!

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## cuchugold (Oct 15, 2018)

:G :G :G


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 15, 2018)

Awesome!!! 8)


----------

